# pilgrimage



## escorial (Jun 14, 2015)

my secret glances
when she smiled
the feel of her skin
made me calm
we slept and bathed
our breath held
three score and ten
take us there
and let love die


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice.

I have said this before, but, just the right length!

Not too short, not too long...


_and let love die

_Nice line here... I think we are letting love die as a species on the whole.

Pretty soon we'll all be digital.


----------



## escorial (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks Mesafalcon...it's nice to be nice


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

I took it as a wish for 70 years together.


----------



## escorial (Jun 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I took it as a wish for 70 years together.




70 and more...i just wanted to try a biblical theme after the discussion about 45 mercy street..cheers Kevin


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 14, 2015)

escorial said:


> my secret glances
> when she smiled
> the feel of her skin   love these opening lines
> made me calm
> ...





Escorial, this quietly romantic side is bewitching and beautifully expressed... Thank you for sharing... Peace always... jul


----------



## escorial (Jun 14, 2015)

wow...that was a very smart in depth pov...thanks Firemajic


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 14, 2015)

escorial said:


> thanks Mesafalcon...it's nice to be nice



I always leave nice comments about others poems...


oh wait... I literally said this was "nice"

I guess I am too defensive! I'll work on it... been that way 30 something years tho... might not change for a while.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 14, 2015)

Emotive and elusive, but concise in a dappled way, much like shadows at twilight.  There is a wonderful balance the tangible and intangible elements.  Deftly worded, excellently written.


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Emotive and elusive, but concise in a dappled way, much like shadows at twilight.  There is a wonderful balance the tangible and intangible elements.  Deftly worded, excellently written.



what a very poetic response...a joy to read and thankyou


----------



## inkwellness (Jun 15, 2015)

I found it interesting to read the last word of each line. The images are tender felt. 

This was nice, thanks.


----------



## escorial (Jun 20, 2015)

tenderly i thankyou inkwellness


----------



## Sonata (Jun 20, 2015)

Romantic and very gentle.


----------



## escorial (Jun 20, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Romantic and very gentle.



thanks Sonata....


----------

